# Sealing off tadpole container?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

we're splitting up tadpoles into seperate containers right now. i was wondering if you can seal off the containers of not? they're each gonna go in zip lock containers, and it would be really nice space-wise if we could put lids on them and stack them.

edit: new question, are dwarf tinc tadpoles canabalistic? i was thinking, if they can be raised communally it would prolly be easier to take care of them that way instead of a bunch of seperate containers.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll have to get some pictures of how I keep mine but yes its ok to stack them, and you could put holes in it to let some air in if you like.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I use the 16 oz deli cups with holes punched around the sides near the top. They can usually be stacked 3 high with no problems...I then have them inside tubs that I can cart around the frog room as needed that will hold roughly 24-30 of the cups.

Bill


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I use the Gladware type containers for all of my tads with no problems.
I do punch a few small holes in the top of the lids with a nail for a little bit of air but they work great. I am able to stack quite a few on top of each other to make more room.

Hope that helps!
Later,
Brad


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone every tried one of these?










I have read about them in some of the commercial books on Dart Frogs but I have never heard anyone talk about using them. They seem like a good way to keep tads in a tight space.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've tossed the idea around of using one of those for hatching eggs, but I don't have enough eggs to warrent something with that much capacity.


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

I think that they would work out great. Look at it close to make sure that the individual drawers don't have small holes on the bottom. I bought one awhile back for this purpose but the one I bought had holes and I could never come up with a good, safe way to plug them. Silicone would not stick to the plastic.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've seen a few people use those parts bins for tads, and they work ok.

I have also seen people use the tub of cups like you mention, and that seems to work well also, but I wouldn't use anything that seals air tight.

I personally like to have some plant growth going on, so my cups are on a shelf under decent lighting. Taking up valuble real estate, I know, but thats what I like to do.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> I personally like to have some plant growth going on, so my cups are on a shelf under decent lighting. Taking up valuble real estate, I know, but thats what I like to do.


I thought of taking one of these parts bins and removing the whole top of the outside frame work (the red part in the above picture) so that it would expose more of the bins to the light so I could put a small piece of weeping fig or moss or something in each bin. It just seems like a good way to do it. You can label the bins easily and have easy access for cleaning.
This thing has been in my possession since I started doing this hobby at the first of this year. I thought for sure I would be using it by now, but these darn frogs just won't fertilize their eggs. The Leucs just layed 8 more Friday and the male is always in the hut with them so maybe this is it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll have to get some pics of my containers as they are cheap and simple. Basically 16oz deli containers stacked 3 high in large sweater box. Makes them easy to move around and limits spills.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

If Aaron (frogfarm) is reading this, I would love to see some pictures of your tad rearing arrangement, the filter system you mentioned in another thread. 100 gallons of water/ 750 tads.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

do you want to buy it? :lol: 
after all that work and time siliconing mesh and fitting pipe and drilling sterilites for spigots ive givin it up. the froglets come out much bigger in
individual containers. resulting 3/4 inch froglets take much bigger food and spend less time in that awkward, slow growth/hiding stage. they usually reach 1 inch in about 1 month and the extra tad space saves a lot of work w/ springs and time w/ froglets reaching a saleable size.
if i put the 2 types in the same morphing container i usually have to move the larger(container reared) frogs so the "runts" can catch up. not to say you cant get good frogs out of that system. there are usually dominant and subdominant froglets. w/ individaul rearing you get all dominant type attitudes in the resulting froglets and much less bullying.
i recommend the nested dishpans and frequent water changes for mass rearing(which i cant do here on well water). This will result in less hormone inhibition of growth and much larger froglets than a filtered system.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> do you want to buy it? Laughing


No, I think I'll pass on that offer,it sounds like one of those 8-tracks I had as a kid!! 
Thanks for the good info though


----------

